# Tea Party Dead, huh?



## teapartysamurai (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey liberals, hey Lakhota!  WRONG AGAIN!



> Obama Holds Nob Hill Fundraiser Massive Tea Party Breaks Out  Complete With NoBama Finger Wags
> 
> Barack Obama held a fundraiser last night with 2,900  adoring fans at the Nob Hill Masonic Center.
> 
> ...





Read more: Massive Tea Party Erupts Near Obama Fundraiser - Tea Party - Fox Nation

Oh yes, there are pictures!  

Look for them in the next post.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Feb 18, 2012)

Note the guy holding the sign that reads "Keystone (pipeline) Shovel Ready."  I love it.  And what do you idiots on the left have against that?  Free birth control of course!  

Oh yeah!  Obama is going to win in a landslide this November and the Tea Party is dead!  You keep telling yourselves that!


----------



## teapartysamurai (Feb 18, 2012)

Way to go Obama.  You got the Catholics to join the Tea Party!


----------



## Wacky Quacky (Feb 18, 2012)

The Tea Party is dead because it's been assimilated into the republican party. Tea Party representatives are voting for more debt, a higher debt ceiling, and even to take your rights away. But all that you hear from Tea Party members across the country is to parrot "anyone but Obama".

The fact that the Tea Party has no problem voting for Romney or Gingrich is all the proof I need that the movement is died.


----------



## auditor0007 (Feb 18, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> Way to go Obama.  You got the Catholics to join the Tea Party!



Yep, all the Catholics who are against birth control have now joined the tea party.  All five of them that is.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 18, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> Way to go Obama.  You got the Catholics to join the Tea Party!



There were already plenty of Catholics in the TEA Party. The problem for Obama is that he riled them up even more. Oops.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 18, 2012)

Wacky Quacky said:


> The Tea Party is dead because it's been assimilated into the republican party. Tea Party representatives are voting for more debt, a higher debt ceiling, and even to take your rights away. But all that you hear from Tea Party members across the country is to parrot "anyone but Obama".
> 
> The fact that the Tea Party has no problem voting for Romney or Gingrich is all the proof I need that the movement is died.



You wish it was dead. It isn't.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Feb 18, 2012)

Wacky Quacky said:


> The Tea Party is dead because it's been assimilated into the republican party. Tea Party representatives are voting for more debt, a higher debt ceiling, and even to take your rights away. But all that you hear from Tea Party members across the country is to parrot "anyone but Obama".
> 
> The fact that the Tea Party has no problem voting for Romney or Gingrich is all the proof I need that the movement is died.



That's like saying the OWS is dead because IT ALWAYS was a prop of the Democrat party.

So spew away.  We'll see which "party" gets more votes in November.


----------



## The T (Feb 18, 2012)

WE _the people_ are just biding our time...


----------



## teapartysamurai (Feb 18, 2012)

auditor0007 said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Way to go Obama.  You got the Catholics to join the Tea Party!
> ...



Yeah, "only five."  That's why Obama was forced to play a shell game with his forced birth control question, because "only five" objected.  You run with that.  Let me know how that works.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Feb 18, 2012)

California Girl said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Way to go Obama.  You got the Catholics to join the Tea Party!
> ...



YOU joining the Tea Party now, CG?????????

Not so "embarassed" of them????


----------



## teapartysamurai (Feb 18, 2012)

The T said:


> WE _the people_ are just biding our time...



Until November, Until November!


----------



## The T (Feb 18, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...


Little does that poster understand that the Catholics picked up a few million people in thier ranks in recent weeks...(even though they aren't Catholic nor subscribe to thier religion but remain in _solidarity_ with them in the quest to regain _Liberty_ that Obama is trying to take away)...


----------



## Wacky Quacky (Feb 18, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> Wacky Quacky said:
> 
> 
> > The Tea Party is dead because it's been assimilated into the republican party. Tea Party representatives are voting for more debt, a higher debt ceiling, and even to take your rights away. But all that you hear from Tea Party members across the country is to parrot "anyone but Obama".
> ...



OWS never had a heartbeat to begin with. Standing outside in the cold, acting like retards, raping each other, isn't exactly going to get wall street to change their evil ways.


----------



## Dante (Feb 18, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> Hey liberals, hey Lakhota!  WRONG AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





there were protesters from Occupy and other groups there too.


man, you are sooooo stupid.

---

there are protesters at almost every single event a President attends. gawd, you people are hysterical


----------



## Wacky Quacky (Feb 18, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Wacky Quacky said:
> 
> 
> > The Tea Party is dead because it's been assimilated into the republican party. Tea Party representatives are voting for more debt, a higher debt ceiling, and even to take your rights away. But all that you hear from Tea Party members across the country is to parrot "anyone but Obama".
> ...



I could care less. It just irritates me a little to see people call a donkey a Clydesdale.


----------



## Dante (Feb 18, 2012)

(02-17) 16:04 PST SAN FRANCISCO -- President Obama wrapped up a day of California fundraisers Thursday with a speech at the Nob Hill Masonic Center on elevating the middle class, as hundreds of demonstrators - from the Tea Party to Occupy - railed outside against his policies on the economy, the environment and contraception.

Read more: President Barack Obama's big-money day in S.F.


-----------------------


too funny. the tea party including numbers of Occupy members in their tally?


----------



## Wacky Quacky (Feb 18, 2012)

The T said:


> WE _the people_ are just biding our time...



Till when? Till Nov when you'll swallow your pride, put your morals, ethics, and values on the back burner; and vote for a big spending, big government RINO? Then you'll turn around and say: "Next time, next time we'll get a real conservative".


----------



## Dante (Feb 18, 2012)

*Message from GOP to Tea Party: You have been assimilated*



California Girl said:


> Wacky Quacky said:
> 
> 
> > The Tea Party is dead because it's been assimilated into the republican party. Tea Party representatives are voting for more debt, a higher debt ceiling, and even to take your rights away. But all that you hear from Tea Party members across the country is to parrot "anyone but Obama".
> ...


----------



## occupied (Feb 18, 2012)

Looks like it was organized by the foam finger lobby.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 18, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



Sweetie, I have always supported the aims of the TEA Party. Probably long before you jumped on the bandwagon. Because I've been supporting them since before Obama announced his run. I've never been 'embarrassed' by them..... only you.... for your moronic behavior... not your political views.


----------



## Robert_Stephens (Feb 18, 2012)

the TEA Party is a welcome voice on the other side of the extremes of liberalism and the Obama platform of collective chaos in a sea of feelings over substance. I enjoy supporting them and standing firm behind them.  Glad they are on the scene.

Robert


----------



## teapartysamurai (Feb 18, 2012)

Wacky Quacky said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Wacky Quacky said:
> ...




Wall street's evil ways?

Yeah, because you know all that money really belongs to you "99%" right?


----------



## teapartysamurai (Feb 18, 2012)

The T said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > auditor0007 said:
> ...



I'm backing the Catholic Church on this and I'm not Catholic.

Obama really opened a can of worms on this one!


----------



## teapartysamurai (Feb 18, 2012)

Dante said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Hey liberals, hey Lakhota!  WRONG AGAIN!
> ...



Show me the Occupy Protestors in those pictures?

I think we see who's stupid.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 18, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



I'm Catholic. I back the Church on this.... and so do millions of Americans - of all faiths and of no faith. They've had support from a vast amount of religious and non religious groups... including one of the atheist groups - which I found quite funny.


----------



## The T (Feb 18, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...


He did, and we are going to hold him to account for it.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 18, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> Hey liberals, hey Lakhota!  WRONG AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> > *Hundreds of tea partiers and Catholics lined the street to protest  his visit.*


wow.....*hundreds*......how _intimidating_.....


----------



## California Girl (Feb 18, 2012)

occupied said:


> Looks like it was organized by the foam finger lobby.



OWS looks like it was organized by Apple. And Apple sacrifice working conditions for profit.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Feb 18, 2012)

Dante said:


> (02-17) 16:04 PST SAN FRANCISCO -- President Obama wrapped up a day of California fundraisers Thursday with a speech at the Nob Hill Masonic Center on elevating the middle class, as hundreds of demonstrators - from the Tea Party to Occupy - railed outside against his policies on the economy, the environment and contraception.
> 
> Read more: President Barack Obama's big-money day in S.F.
> 
> ...



and YET!  In the picture there are no Occupy protestors.  Only Tea Party.

Nice try!






Look at the AGE of those people.  Those are Occupy?????  BS!  Nice try Dante and all you liberal liars to cover up the truth.  That is TEA PARTY and the liberal media doesn't want to admit the Tea Party is alive and well and eclipsed OWS!


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 18, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> Way to go Obama.  You got the Catholics to join the Tea Party!


Yeah.....both of them......


----------



## teapartysamurai (Feb 18, 2012)

Wacky Quacky said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > WE _the people_ are just biding our time...
> ...



Yeah Yeah Yeah, we should all just vote for Ron Paul, right?  Or better yet, how about the Green Party?


----------



## Dante (Feb 18, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



cropped pictures and angles.

Do you deny there are Occupy members outside demonstrating? What do you think they were cordoned off?





Dante said:


> (02-17) 16:04 PST SAN FRANCISCO -- President Obama wrapped up a day of California fundraisers Thursday with a speech at the Nob Hill Masonic Center on elevating the middle class, as hundreds of demonstrators - from the Tea Party to Occupy - railed outside against his policies on the economy, the environment and contraception.
> 
> Read more: President Barack Obama's big-money day in S.F.
> 
> ...


----------



## teapartysamurai (Feb 18, 2012)

Dante said:


> *Message from GOP to Tea Party: You have been assimilated*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Message to Dante, the Tea Party has always backed REAL CONSERVATIVES.

You can try to salve your feelings all you want.  It won't stop us voting in the upcoming election to boot Obama's skinny butt back to Chicago where he belongs!


----------



## teapartysamurai (Feb 18, 2012)

California Girl said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Yeah, that's why you shot off a thread about the Tea Party's viability after Sharon Angle lost, ADDRESSED SPECIFICALLY TO ME.

Nice try, but I have a better memory that that.

But it's okay.  Better late than never.  Welcome aboard!


----------



## Dante (Feb 18, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > *Message from GOP to Tea Party: You have been assimilated*
> ...



I was thinking of voting for Romney until he went on a stage with Donald Trump. 

Now it's most definitely Obama by default.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Feb 18, 2012)

California Girl said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



That's a surprise.  I'd be interested to know what atheist group is backing the Church on this one.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 18, 2012)

Wacky Quacky said:


> The Tea Party is dead because *it's been assimilated into the republican party*. Tea Party representatives are voting for more debt, a higher debt ceiling, and even to take your rights away.


Yeah....they've had....



> .....*quite the** impact.*


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 18, 2012)

> Tea Party Dead, huh?



The fact is it was never alive to begin with. 

There may have been a tiny core of  true TPM activists during the waning Bush years, but the TPM as known today came about after Obama took office, as an anti-Obama movement. 

Made up mostly of the Old Bush Base, quasi-libertarians, and a collection of rightist fringe groups, the TPM was opposed not to the size of government or its spending, but that a democrat was in the WH, perceived to be a GOP birthright. Indeed, most in the TPM were silent during the Bush years, when republicans were expanding the size of government and the deficit.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Feb 18, 2012)

The T said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...




And get this.  Three Coal plants closed this week in West Virginia (I can't remember if I heard that on the news on the radio or read it.  I'm going to have to look it up)

That along with the Key Stone Pipeline is JOBS. 

And what does Obama have to counter that?  "Oh!  Free birth control!"  

Don't worry if we can't find jobs, because we can all screw like rabbits and not worry about babies thanks to Obama.

Yeah!  All right!  

Obama really thinks that's a winning strategy?

Hilarious!


----------



## teapartysamurai (Feb 18, 2012)

Dante said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Cropped pictures and angles!  

Yeah, because WE ALL KNOW that the liberal media wants to help the Tea Party look bigger!

I showed you bigger pictures of the crowds.  It's a sea of older faces!

Show me the pictures of your OWS down there!

I won't hold my breathe!  You are hilarious!


----------



## teapartysamurai (Feb 18, 2012)

Dante said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Gee, breaks my heart you won't be voting for Romney.  I had you pegged for someone still holding an candle for Ralph Nader.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Feb 18, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > Tea Party Dead, huh?
> 
> 
> The fact is it was never alive to begin with.
> ...



It's a VAST RIGHT WING conspiracy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 18, 2012)

*Tea Party Dead, huh? *

They had a pretty rough last two years..

taken in for a check up...

MRI showed no brain actvity..

Dead..No...Brain dead..Yes..Still can't admit they need to pull the plug..

So they are just takin up space in a coma... like Terri Shaivo was..

Until someone did the right thing..


----------



## The T (Feb 18, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...


Nader has been replaced with Rosanne Barr...


----------



## California Girl (Feb 18, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



Angle was a fucking idiot. Even the TEA Party screws up with some of its picks. She was a fucking moron.... no matter what her 'side'. I don't support morons. Not rocket science. 

No need to use lots of caps and smilies, TP.... it makes you look like an Angle... an idiot, as it were.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 18, 2012)

California Girl said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Way to go Obama.  You got the Catholics to join the Tea Party!
> ...


.....And....



> .....*reeled-'em-IN**!!!*


----------



## Dante (Feb 18, 2012)

California Girl said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Angle was the ONLY Tea Party lunatic worth mentioning? And she was a leader, not just any member


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 18, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...


.....'Cause those *Teabaggin'-suckers* will bite on anything.....


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 18, 2012)

California Girl said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


You _forgot_ *which* one, huh?

Whatta _surprise_....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*Stupid Teabaggers*​


----------



## kiwiman127 (Feb 18, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> Wacky Quacky said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



Of course that's not true as this graph on capital gains shows:


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 18, 2012)

teapartysamurai said:


> Wacky Quacky said:
> 
> 
> > The Tea Party is dead because it's been assimilated into the republican party. Tea Party representatives are voting for more debt, a higher debt ceiling, and even to take your rights away. But all that you hear from Tea Party members across the country is to parrot "anyone but Obama".
> ...



Do you want to bet $1000 against Obama?  You'll be the first out of all the big mouth cowards around here.

btw, I will take foodstamps, if that helps.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Feb 18, 2012)

The T said:


> WE _the people_ are just biding our time...



"We the People" is a catchy phrase that is overshadowed by the actions of the Tea Party.  What the Tea Party has done is to go with the winners of the Great Recession of 2007.  Those who's wealth and income has grown substantially while "We the People" have been left behind.  
What have been the Tea Party's actions?  Calling for tax cuts for the wealthy and eliminating corporate taxes all together, while cutting/eliminating programs that help Main Street Ammerica. (See Paul Ryan's budget).


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 18, 2012)

Dante said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



I guess they forgot Christine O'Donnell.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 18, 2012)

The Tea Party is not dead.......they have just been pushed aside once they are no longer needed

They where a tool of Roger Ailes and FoxNews. A group to be manipulated and exploited to meet an anti Obama agenda. Once the 2010 elections were over, they were no longer needed and cast aside


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, the Tea Party might help Santorum get the nomination.

Then, when he gets his ass handed to him in a bloody mass, 

THEN the Tea Party will be dead.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 18, 2012)

I looked at the photos linked in the OP. A few black and Hispanic faces and not one shot of someone shitting on a police car.


----------



## Expusio (Feb 18, 2012)

If you want REAL proof that the tea party is breathing the death rattle look no further that their own website teapartyforobama.com




Wacky Quacky said:


> The Tea Party is dead because it's been assimilated into the republican party. Tea Party representatives are voting for more debt, a higher debt ceiling, and even to take your rights away. But all that you hear from Tea Party members across the country is to parrot "anyone but Obama".
> 
> The fact that the Tea Party has no problem voting for Romney or Gingrich is all the proof I need that the movement is died.


----------

